# Sherwin Williams light hazard?



## mtlogcabin (Aug 8, 2011)

Any one else have trouble with a Sherwin Williams store being classified as ordinary hazard group 2 in the wholesale sales area which is really a storage area with rack storage and high piled combustibles and aersols where the boxes are not cut open for display. We got in rack sprinklers for the aerosols but are having a hard time getting them to adhere to the storage plan and keeping items seperated. The old "we don't have to do this in other cities."

A-14 Use and Occupancy of the Sherwin-Williams Store: 
​All of the Sherwin-Williams store shall be for retail or wholesale sales, "M", Mercantile use per NFPA, UBC, BOCA, and IBC. The Sherwin-Williams store shall be provided with 2 control areas per International Building Code (IBC) 414.2 and NFPA-30 table 4.5.6.2 for the storage and sales of flammable and combustible liquids and hazardous materials. Each control are shall be enclosed with walls and doors (and ceilings where there is combustible construction or additional floors above the first floor) with a one hour fire resistance rating. Each IFC control area is permitted 1600 gallons and each NFPA control area is permitted 3750 gallons of flammable and combustible liquids (paint products) by these codes in unsprinklered areas. When 2 control areas are not permitted due to limitations of pre-existing multi-tenant buildings the Lessor shall provide sprinklers per M-4.



M-4 FIRE SPRINKLER SYSTEM 

Space to be occupied by the Sherwin-Williams’ store shall be fire sprinklered. The fire protection design shall be in compliance with NFPA-13 and NFPA-30 for ordinary hazard group 2 for the local applicable Fire Code for the specified Sherwin-Williams occupancy. Provide sprinkler plan and hydraulics from a licensed fire protection engineer per Division 1.1, Submittals. Upon completion of the installation, the system shall be approved and certified by local authorities that it will perform as required under the classification noted above. Provide test certificate signed by Owner and Fire Official to Project Engineer.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 8, 2011)

How are your first applying IBC (2009) Section 307, exception 3 inregards to occupancy classification?


----------



## cda (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe require a storage plan from them, and tell them that is what you will enforce


----------



## RJJ (Aug 10, 2011)

I have had several issues with paint stores in the past. Most have moved to other places. The enforcement of what was on the plan was always a problem.


----------

